# Flerden's Saim Hann.



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

So I recently moved into a own apartment (about 1 week ago :laugh: ) and actually got myself a nice work station for the GW stuff (serves as a multi purpose desk so far) and since I actually have time and money to start with GW stuff again properly (was in the army for a year so not enough time thanks to that). And what better way is there than to start a project log at the same time and hopefully have enough motivation to keep it updated! And I recently started my Eldars again. So enough of my ramblings. 
First of my work station.








It's a mess atm, but I like it, loads of room for different things, just need to figure out where to store the paints.
Then some WIP of my Wraithlord.
























So far I have just done the base, and some highlights, and for once I am happy with the highlights! Still need to paint and add the loincloth, some more highlights and the base. Any one have any good ideas on how to make the sword look better? Since base metallic is boring.

Then one of my three War Walkers. Also WIP.
























The red on it is mostly done, just needs some quick cleaning and some highlights, the base needs work and then there is the pilot. And the white parts needs a bit cleaning. I tried to make it look like it's running, since I thought it would look cool.
And here is a quick group pic of my Dire Avengers that are very much WIP, so I wont show more pics of them yet.








I got the idea to paint the crest things on their helmets red to show what squad they are part of, since I have another DA squad too that will have different colored crests. I was thinking of painting some other part of them red as well, like the knee pads, any suggestions?

I also have a Wave Serpent, a Falcon, 10 Banshees, 5 Dark Reapers, A Farseer with 3 Warlocks and 3 Jet Bikes that all are WIP.
I actually started this army over a year ago, but I just kind of lost interest in it for some different reasons, that's why every thing is still WIP.

Comments and criticism is more than welcome!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Great to see you're up and running in your new place Flerd! 

The Saim Hann are looking really nice! The reds look great, and the white is done really nicely too. Such a stark contrast is always great. 

The dire avengers are promising to be great too, keep it updated (when the batteries are back up and running! lol)


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking good, nice workspace. Get a daylight bulb! Perhaps for the DA, you could add some red to their guns to go with the scheme.
Looking forward to seeing more Fler!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

So some more work done on my Dire Avengers, just a little white on the knee pads where I will make some kind of squad mark, red on the weapons (thanks to Dusty for the idea!) and some DA symbols on the heads. The highlights on them are quite crappy imo, nothing near as good as I want them. And they are from the last time I tried to paint Eldar, have learned a good bit about highlighting after that.
First one to show some of the work a bit closer.








Then a group shot to show how they all look.








They are not really that good, and I think I zoomed in a bit to much on them, you see all the small bad details that you might not see irl 

And a Warlock I am quite happy with, just need to finish the weapon.








Oh and the eyes! And some other small details, but I am quite happy with the robes, what do you people think? I could try to do some little rune on the robes, but not sure what.
The picture is a bit bad, it did not focus enough, and too close to the miniature.
And a quick group pic of my War Walkers.








One of them have Twin Scatters but it's since I don't have enough missile launchers to make three pairs of them, and I plan on having three Walkers with dual Scatter and three with missile launchers.

Also been working on my Farseer, but saw so many small details that needed fixing on the pics so you have to wait for that.
And on Friday I'll probably undercoat my Howling Banshees, the third War Walker and a Wave Serpent.

Comments and criticism is more than welcome! k:


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice blue armour on them avengers, the highlights are really nice I do like, the reds are good too. I feel like the eyes on them should be coloured and that the banner should be more intricate but good stuff going on here


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

You looked at my stuff on my thread so I thought I'd be courteous and have a look at yours!

The avengers look great to me. I like how you've done the red on them, it can sometimes be hard to match up and link in the aspects without making them look silly, but you aced it.

The wraithlord as well is coming along nicely. I think maybe some tidying up may be necessary on the white (I think you got some of the red on it!) but otherwise it looks good.

Loving the running walker too!!!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Dragblud, the blue is not yet done, and was not sure if I should highlight them like that, but if some one else says it's good, I have to believe it, and yea, the eyes are going to be painted, not sure on what color yet. And any suggestions on the banner? Some small details around the edge maybe?
And the red I am quite happy with.

Shelman, the Avengers theme was just a idea I got when Dusty suggested to paint the weapons too, first I just thought to paint a smaller area like the area right around the hands, but decided to paint it all mostly red. The one I took a single pic of was a test model, so he has a better painted weapon than the rest of them.
And yea, now that you say it I noticed some of the white that needs to be fixed on the WL, so thanks for that!

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

:shok:


nice Eldar Fler, are you planning on getting the autarch on jetbike eventually?


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks Fallen! And yea I have been thinking about getting a big group of jetbikes led by a Autarch, most likely converted somehow. And just since it's a Saim Hann army, I'll probably somehow try to get a Farseer with Warlocks on jetbikes too.

But on to some more pictures. My Farseer that is starting to be completed, the swords and the cloak are not done yet. I think the cloak is just to boring like it is at the moment, needs some more runes or similar.








Front picture, there are still some minor details that need fixing, but it's mostly done. As you can probably notice.








Backside, as stated the cloak needs some more details, just not sure what. Especially since my free hand is quite bad yet. Other wise I am happy with how it turned out.
And as a nice little extra.








Farseer with three Warlocks, one is mostly finished, two are still WIP, with quite much work to do.

Might do quite much work on the Eldar the coming days, since I only have one shift tomorrow, then 4 days freedom! So hopefully I'll get some work done on my Falcon. And finnish one of the Avengers squad so I can start on the other one.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

I like the blue blades, About the banner yes maybe some small symbols or lines of colours just to make it look abit busyer, And I really like the red on the war walkers the highlights make them more eldary if you get my jist more vibrant and lucid


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I really need to get to undercoating the Banshees and the Wave Serpent soon, but here is what I have been working on yesterday and today.
First of, Wraithlord. Got most of the highlights done, the tabard base white done, still not sure on how to paint the sword though.
















The sword is in a different position than earlier, for some reason the glue wont hold the and place at all, so had to fix it, if it get's loose again I'll have to figure out some better way to get it to stick. So far I am very happy with the result, was afraid to start painting him/it in case I could not get the painting done properly, but seems like I managed to do it.
And what should i add to the tabard, since a plain white one is boring, maybe some rune?

And the start of my Falcon, forgot to take a pic with just the red base coat and so far I have been trying some different highlights on it, not sure at all if it will turn out good, since I decided that it should be a bit more than just edge highlights, like trying to highlight some raised areas and so, but time will tell how it turns out.








I have painted some more on it after the picture, like fixing the white stain on the front edge. And added some more highlights, but nothing major.

And I have been thinking about making a Autarch on jetbike, any one got any nice suggestions? Only thing I can think of is kitbashing a jetbike and a Dire Avenger :laugh: But how to make him a Star Lance? Take parts from a bright lance? Not to mention on how to make Farseer with Warlocks on jetbikes.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

It would be rude not to look in on a thread named Saim Hann as i'm running a similiar project thread. Great work so far and its a good set up you have there. Its always a great feeling when you have your own space to work with.

Looking through the pictures i would put something on the cloak of the Farseer as it is a large free space. Also i'd add a couple of gems to the Wraithlord and War walkers to just break up the red.

Good work so far and i'll be stopping by more to see how you're getting on.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Trust me, throw a nice heavy coat of blue wash on your dire avengers and it will make the look like a million bucks!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

After being away from Heresy Online and Warhammer 40,000 for ages (a few months) I am back with more Eldar. Got more inspiration thanks to the new codex, and some other reason. Started to work on a Autarch and the new Farseer today, and thought I would just upload pics of them, but decided to show the state my fore is in atm.

My Dire Avengers squad one with Autarch.








Not so much to say about them, some still needs highlighting, and all need the bases done (common theme in the whole force since I am a lazy bum unish: .

Squad two.








Pretty much same as squad one, except that some have a little sand on the bases.

Jetbikes.








Some of them are in the middle of being repainted, one has lost a arm, there are two without pilots but they are just not on the bikes, they exist. All of them needs loads of work.

War Walkers.








The one in the middle is mostly done, the other two need various amounts of work.

Wraithlord








Other than his sword, base and some gemstones he is almost done. One of the models I like more.

Tanks.








The one with paint on is a bit boring imo, needs something more, but what? Other than being finished that is. :laugh:

Dark Reapers.








Might just repaint them since they have taken some ugly damage due to being metallic and being transported in the wrong way :headbutt:. They were the first models where I liked the highlight on.

Howling Banshees.








Not much to say about them. Just started. But was thinking on painting the helmets red to keep something in common with the Saim Hann colours, or should I be :hang1: for the idea?

Farseers and Warlocks.








Farseer with swords is done (other than base). Pretty darn happy with him. Or might work on the swords a bit more. Same with Warlock in the front. The other Warlocks are pretty much under very slow work, I don't really like the spear model at all. Farseer in the middle was started on today so not much to say about him.

Closer pics of the Farseer and Autarch.
















Very early WIP pics so not much to say about them.


All questions, comments and feedback is very welcome.
Flerden out :thank_you:.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really nice vibrant red you have got going there. How are you doing it?


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Black basecoat, a nice layer of Mephiston Red, and highlights with Evil Sunz Scarlet and Troll Slayer Orange, and might do the very edges with Fire Dragon Bright. 
Experimenting some with the Carroburg Crimson but not sure how it will work.


----------

